# Celtic Knot



## Bob12169 (May 6, 2014)

Can anybody tell me, the answer WHY.

I want to put a Celtic Knot in a rolling Pin I have a 3" square blank of Maple I want to cut and fill with a 3/8" blank made up of 3 1/8" pieces of wood on the 4 sides at a 45 degree angle. I just don't know WHY all the you tube video's state I have to replace what I cut the size of the kerf of blade. Why is that necessary? I want to cut my 4 sides and put in 3/8" piece in my cut will that work OK. I am wondering if the idea of replacing what you cut out has to do with centering. Please advise Thank you

Bob


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

If you are cutting all of the way through the blank, I don't see why it would make a difference. But gluing pieces cut on a 45-degree angle is, IMHO, no walk in the park.

In the case of the Celtic Knot peppermills I have made, I don't cut all of the way through the blank.

On a 2-1/2" square blank, I only cut through 2-3/8". I build the laminate for the strands of the knot to within a few thousands of the width of the saw kerf. When I glue the laminate in, I force the kerf open with a clamp, spread glue on both sides of the laminate insert it into the kerf, and release the clamp.


----------



## jacksdvds (Jun 13, 2015)

> If you are cutting all of the way through the blank, I don t see why it would make a difference. But gluing pieces cut on a 45-degree angle is, IMHO, no walk in the park.
> 
> In the case of the Celtic Knot peppermills I have made, I don t cut all of the way through the blank.
> 
> ...


How about a pic of your clamping methods? TX


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

TheDane's explanation of why is right on. If you cut all the way through it would be very difficult to clamp pieces cut at a 45 degree angle if you cut all the way through so leaving it attached on one side and sticking the piece in the kerf makes this relatively easy. If you do cut all the way through, you'll need a dowel or tenon for example to align the parts up for clamping and glue up.

If you are saying that you want the thickness of the pieces you insert to be 3/8" thick, you'll have to make the kerf 3/8" thick, probably with multiple cuts. I suppose a dado could be used but I shy away from using a dado blade on non 90 degree cuts.


----------



## BobAnderton (Oct 5, 2010)

If the width of the kerf you cut doesn't match the thickness of the pieces you insert in it will cause a jig-jag in some of the inserts when you're done. Let's say you're inserting 3 pieces into 3 different cuts in 3 steps. Call them insert 1,2, and 3, and let's assume your saw kerf is 1/8" wide and your inserts are 3/8" wide. The first glue-up will look ok, but then when you make cut #2 and glue in insert #2, it will cause a displacement (a jig-jag) in insert #1. Similarly, cut #3 and insert #3 will cause jig-jags in insert #1 and #2.

In the finished piece, where insert #1 crosses insert #2 you want it to look like it is continuous and lined up with itself on both sides of the intersection.


----------



## bruc101 (Sep 13, 2008)

Celtic Knot carved into a solid board.

I know a guy that carved one into a rolling pin he had turned using soft maple.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

> How about a pic of your clamping methods? TX
> 
> - Jack Lewis


Sorry … don't have any pix and no plans to build Celtic Knots anytime soon.


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

Have turned about a half dozen Celtic knot pens and used the same procedure Gerry outlined. Used both CA & epoxy glue and worked well. Simply cut, glue in insert blank, clamp & let dry, then do same for each insert blank. Then turn!

Easier to glue & clamp if do not cut all the way through!

Good luck with it!


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

This is what happens when you cut all the way thru the square blank and then try to glue it back together.










Leave about 1/16" of material holding the blank together, glue the inserts into the slot, rotate and repeat.

Here's how I make mine-

http://lumberjocks.com/lew/blog/6086


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Thanks to Lew and Chris Pine I turned this rolling pin and it turned out great.

Leave the 1/16" of material on and all is well with the world.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

Here are a few I made. The slips have to match the kerf. Don't cut all the way through or it will be a nightmare to glue and clamp. I leave about a eighth of an inch then clamping is easy. A 45° angle is kind of steep I think if make a sled like mine you can have a much shallower angle and your knot will look better.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Nice sled!


> Here are a few I made. The slips have to match the kerf. Don t cut all the way through or it will be a nightmare to glue and clamp. I leave about a eighth of an inch then clamping is easy. A 45° angle is kind of steep I think if make a sled like mine you can have a much shallower angle and your knot will look better.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sully909 (May 25, 2013)

I have made a few Celtic knots and have cut through all. I agree it makes glue up a pain but a simple jig solves this. I cut at a 30 degree angle on a miter saw with 1/8" kerf. I started with 2" blank and ended up making a screwdriver handle. I was just messing around but everything turned out fine. I was worried about if the piece I put in the kerf wasn't dead on when I clamped it would cause a slight kink and take the blank out of square.


----------



## Bob12169 (May 6, 2014)

I want to thank everyone for helping me with my first Celtic Knot. although it is not perfect at least with all your help I got the guts to try it. I wanted to post a picture of it, but could not figure how to do it on here Thanks again Bob


----------



## jacksdvds (Jun 13, 2015)

BOB CASEY! easy as making a cut too short. "Click on* "IMG"* at the top of this box after you start to reply. A drop down box with "Insert an image from your computer (or from the web)" appears, do 1. then choose your pic, click 2. and you have done it. You can add more than one by repeating. Good luck



> I want to thank everyone for helping me with my first Celtic Knot. although it is not perfthen click @ect at least with all your help I got the guts to try it. I wanted to post a picture of it, but could not figure how to do it on here Thanks again Bob
> 
> - Bob Casey


----------



## Bob12169 (May 6, 2014)

OK Guys here is the picture of my fist Celtic Knot even with the mistakes


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Good work Bob, your perseverance paid off well!


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

Looks great, I hope we helped.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

You done good!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

Thanks to those who offered tips. Excellent info will be very helpful for future projects.


----------

